# 2012 taken to heart



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I found out today that NASA has had so many questions about what they saw from 2012 that they now have a QA page. Check it out.

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

NASA rocks!

Frankly, if anything of worldwide impact happens in 2012, it's far more likely to be caused by sheer human stupidity than any object from outer space. But of course, it's much more fun to believe in rogue planets than facts:googly:

I personally plan to still be around into my eighties, so the destruction of the universe will just have to wait.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey I just picked out my spot too.....Come on don't let me down


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

First day of religious ed., the dumb-a$$ "teacher" says to the class of 12 year olds that a prophecy sez the world is gonna end in 2012!! Nothing much more was explained. Needless to day, my kid came home very concerned. 

BOOBS!! Teacher forgot her mmmeedddssssssssssss....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I don't see them, debbie5. :frownkin:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think for most of us, if the beer companies filed for chapter 11, then the world would end.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree DeathTouch, that would be the end of the world.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I think for most of us, if the beer companies filed for chapter 11, then the world would end.





fick209 said:


> I agree DeathTouch, that would be the end of the world.


Oh so you can make your own props, but not your own beer?:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get serious, folks! The true sign of the end of the world would be my boss remembering to turn in his timesheet on time


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't make my own beer but when everyone gets drunk I tell everyone that I have my own beef jerky. That is when I pull out the Jerky treats that I give my dog. Everyone loves them. And I have some boiled eggs that I double dip in pickle juice. Everyone loves my bar food. Of course afterwards they wish the world would end but that is another story. LOL


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Never worry about the beer companies filing for chapter 11. The Canadian government along with Molsons and Labatts would bail them out. Then there would be beer and back bacon for breakfast for everyone even on December 22, 2012.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Devils Chariot, LMAO!!!! too funny!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> First day of religious ed., the dumb-a$$ "teacher" says to the class of 12 year olds that a prophecy sez the world is gonna end in 2012!! Nothing much more was explained. Needless to day, my kid came home very concerned.
> 
> BOOBS!! Teacher forgot her mmmeedddssssssssssss....


Debbie, what kind of religious education are your kids going too? Even the Maya don't believe the world will end in 2012.

"The Solstice on December 21, 2012 ~ precisely at 11:11 AM Universal Time ~ marks the completion of the 5,125 year Great Cycle of the Ancient Maya Long Count Calendar. Rather than being a linear end-point, this cycle closing is naturally followed by the start of a new cycle."


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Planet X is out there waiting to leap upon us. It's just hiding behind Jupiter right now.  :googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

joker said:


> Oh so you can make your own props, but not your own beer?:smoking:


I attempted that a couple years ago...my "attempt" was aweful, couldn't even choke down 5 swallows


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spooky, kids go to Catholic religious ed, and discussing 2012 is NOT cool. I am liberal enough that I discuss pretty much anything with my kids- but I was pissed they brought it up without really *discussing it*- it came across as some big scary thing to my kid. It was a momwho brought it up- not like a nun mentioned it or anything. the whole 2012 thing has been totally misconstrued....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That teacher is an idiot.

She should have said that is a rumor started to scare people, and she could have used that opportunity to enlighten the kids about not believing everything they hear. It would be nice if they taught the kids to learn how to investigate these things.

I went to a Catholic school. It is a wonder I don't have generalized anxiety disorder and scrupulosity ocd.







:devil:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

fick209 said:


> I attempted that a couple years ago...my "attempt" was aweful, couldn't even choke down 5 swallows


One of our haunt crew is endeavoring to make cider as a Christmas present. I asked here how here test batch went, and she said the Xmas present were the test batch. I wish her the best in her brewing and I really do hope for a good outcome, or I'll have to drink one in front of her and not spit it out.

Remember people, always make a test batch of any recipe before you share it with others.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Question for you DC, why is it that you can make some crack about political related stuff yet when I do, Haunti jumps down my throat? That's completely unfair!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> Question for you DC, why is it that you can make some crack about political related stuff yet when I do, Haunti jumps down my throat? That's completely unfair!


Uh...because you can't follow the rules and you keep making political posts? You've run out of warnings TA.

Political discussions are not allowed on HauntForum.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Story of my life. Others get to do or say stuff, but when I try, I get slammed. I don't do political discussions, just little comments here and there. Nothing to get in a bind about. Sheesh, I've seen others post things that were way worse and they're still here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lets take this to PMs TA. We don't need to continue to hijack this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Twitter is there for you even after 2012:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well if Twitter thinks we are goners, I am glad I got to watch the Aliens Marathon today. Now if I can get Shannia Twan to move in with me I should be good.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Personally, when they announced a Twilight movie, I figured that was the time that started the snowball effect for the end of the world.

On a serious note, though, I doubt the world will ever end. Humanity will become extinct at some point in the future. When? I don't know. But history tells us that it'll happen. There have been 5 major Extinction Level Events that we know of in Earth's history. It's fun to say "The one that killed the dinosaurs..." There were technically 3, though the Cretacious extinction is what laid them to rest indefinitely. Even if we colonize other worlds, the humans on earth will eventually go away and new life will rise in it's place.

Unless the world is actually a sleeping God or something and then it wakes up. Then we're pretty much f***ed.


----------

